

Ask HN: Advice on Early Stage Offers - jdavid

Today I got an offer from an early stage startup, but it seemed a little bit low.<p>What things should one take into account when counter offering? I am planing to add a lot more to the team than just engineering.<p>I am worried about making the counter too complicated with benchmarks, so, i would love to keep it simple if that makes sense.
======
tonystubblebine
What was the offer? How many founders? How much money is available to pay
people and where did it come from (investors? founders?)

